# HDA Audio bus driver



## CareyS

I am trying to install the drivers onto a Dell Seminsion B110 for the Sound Max onboard audio card. But I keep getting this message? HDA Audio bus driver is required and not found.


----------



## johnb35

Here you go, download and run this first and then install the actual sound driver.

http://download.cnet.com/kb888111-exe/3000-2110_4-104699.html


----------



## CareyS

johnb35 said:


> Here you go, download and run this first and then install the actual sound driver.
> 
> http://download.cnet.com/kb888111-exe/3000-2110_4-104699.html



Didn't work. I changed the registry to make the computer think that it had SP2. Still didn't work.


----------



## johnb35

Do you have an entry in device manager labeled as pci device with a yellow question mark next to it?  Right click on that device and click on update driver and then have it point to windows update.   Usually doing this will get the driver installed correctly.


----------



## CareyS

"Could not install this device"


----------



## johnb35

Did you try installing this driver?

http://support.dell.com/support/dow...dateid=-1&formatid=-1&source=-1&fileid=135650


----------



## CareyS

yeah...


----------



## johnb35

Can you post a screenshot of the device manager?


----------



## CareyS

johnb35 said:


> Can you post a screenshot of the device manager?



Here ya go.


----------



## johnb35

The only thing is... I really don't think this machine has high definition audio.  So the hda audio bus is not required.


----------



## CareyS

So how do I make the sound card work?


----------



## johnb35

Right click on that device and click on properties, then click on the details tab and give me the 4 digit vendor and device id numbers.  They look like this.


----------



## CareyS




----------



## johnb35

Try this one.  It's a dell driver but a different number.

http://download.cnet.com/3001-2110_4-168812.html?spi=1a053b3614afd804811801ec282ee70b


----------



## CareyS

Got the same message.


----------



## johnb35

Without looking at the machine, myself, I have no idea what to tell you to do now.  Is this a fresh install by chance?  You might want to try reinstalling windows but this time slipstream sp3 into a new install cd.  Or go buy a dedicated pci sound card.


----------



## CareyS

It is a fresh install. Thanks for the help, I appreciate it greatly.


----------

